# Want to sell/trade, parts/projects with other 1890s-1900s bicycle collectors



## dmk441 (Jun 27, 2008)

Feel free to email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com, I'm looking to do possible trade/sell, combination on early bike stuff projects and parts. If you have 1890s-1900s stuff, send me an email and we'll go from there, thanks.
Dave
WI


----------

